# sick world



## rosipederson (Dec 28, 2004)

I heard on the news today that a kid at my school just got diagnosed with tuberculosis. my first thought? lucky dog, he gets medical release! has ibs really made me that kind of person?by the way, i'm sitting here, totally screwing over my totally sweet lab partner, who is having to do all our experiments by herself, since i am holed up in my room, eating soymilk oatmeal and unsweetened applesauce between bathroom runs.cheers all!


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

I have noticed that I am negative about things since being sick a lot. I don't know what it is, but I'll have to stop myself sometimes and wonder why I was even thinking that way, or why I said something I did. It's odd cuz I have never been a negative person. Very strange.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

It's not strange at all. How can we really expect not to get at least a little bitter when we've got serious health issues of our own that friends/family/co-workers/even doctors just push aside as nothing? Something we deal with for years upon years on our own and suddenly someone else gets diagnosed with a problem of their own and everyone sympathisizes and helps that person out, because their problems sound more legit than ours? Of course it's something you try to overcome, but everyone has negative thoughts like that and it makes perfect sense as to why.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

wow. that all makes so much sense. I have never been an angry, mad or frustrated person, but since dealing with IBS...I have become quite bitter and i find myself thinking similar negative thoughts. it's sad/scary to admit that I sometimes wish I were diagnosed with diabetes so that it's not taboo to tell others and others will understand and sympathize. I try so hard not to think like this and cannot believe that I am at times...but it is good to know that I am not the only one. I'm glad we all have eachother for understanding and sympathy.


----------



## 17728 (Jun 7, 2005)

I definately know how you feel, a friend of mine recently broke his ankle and the first thing I thought was, lucky guy, 4 weeks off University then back to normal.Its not just other peoples medical problems, its easy to become very cynical. When I was struggling through sixth form college I would here all my friends moaning and complaining because, they had an exam, or they had no money to go out drinking (usual teen stuff) and a lot of times I just felt like screaming at them to be quiet.


----------



## 20796 (Jun 10, 2005)

This is a bit different, but I was a bartender in a very busy resteraunt that had alot of staff on at any given time. I can recall on several occasions people being sent home for things as mild as a headache, when I would be doubled over in the parking lot, trying to catch my breath and wipe away the sweat and tears, as the printer rolled off 30 drink orders in between my several trips to the private bathroom. It was a bloody nightmare that was apparent just by looking at my beet-red face and clenched jaw. I was never once offered help or given a break. I guess if it's a matter of the bowels, people would rather pretend it doesn't exist because Lord knows it's not polite to acknowledge the fact that humans use the bathroom. That situation, plus others, have certainly created resent in me...it's something that is not talked about or often acknowledged, so it's as if my pain does not exist in the eyes of others. I'm never looking for sympathy, but perhaps some help and understanding from people would be a start.


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

I know what you guys mean, i remember when i went in for my ultra sound scan i was praying theyd find out i had cancer, anything being better than IBS, i just couldnt/cant handle having to live with this forever, and it seems people dont really understand. I thought that at least with cancer theyd be a cure.


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

it's sad as i get more (unwanted) pity for being diabetic and having arthitus at a young age then living with IBS. people act like having the flu is worse.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

People just dont understand how having IBS can affect you, thats all it comes down to. I get irritated too, when people at work have a day off for a cold, or a stomach ache. Never mind that I've been to the loo 6 times, had a hot/cold flush, panic attack and still made it to work, and rushing back and forth from the loo in pain whilst at work! Grrrrr.


----------

